# Is fish deing or not? Please help



## ballinchiclid (May 22, 2008)

I have a 55 gal african tank with good filtration and a new impeller. My electric blue (4-5 in) is acting weird. He is just staying in one spot the whole time. If fish bump into him he just doesnt move. All the other fish are healthy and active but he is not. I feed them a good amount of food and spirlina. All are health but not the electric blue. Please help! He is my best looking fish now.

Thanks,
Chris

P.S. All the other fish dont even touch him!!...He is the biggest fish i have!!...PLease HElp me!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A fish that sits in one spot, doesn't eat and it generally listless is never a good sign. Is it breathing heavy at all, have any marks, spots, how are it's feces....


----------



## ballinchiclid (May 22, 2008)

NO marks or any sign of injuries. He is breathing heavily.

What should i do?...... fish medicine or end it?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If the fish is breathing heavy and sitting on the bottom, it could be bloat. I would treat the fish in the manner suggested in the bloat sticky in the illness section. It might be too late, but worth a try anyway.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Before medication you need to test your water. Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH, GH, KH and temp.


----------

